# Green algae "web" on Christmas tree moss



## Brendon954 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out what is causing this green algae on my Christmas tree moss and also on some spots of my Eco complete substrate. (See pictures) 

Tank Specs:
29 gallon
96 watts 
Pressurized co2 (4bps) maybe more
Drop checker = green
DIY Rex Griggs reactor with power head running it 
Aqueon 30 gallon HOB Filter
Lights on 8 hour timer
CO2 on 2 hours before light
Dry fertz 2x week EI method (K,P,N)
Flourish weekly
Weekly 50% water change


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like BGA (Cyanobacteria). Erythromycin and H2O2 seem to be the two most advocated methods of treatment. From my understanding it's relatively common in new setups with soil substrates. It can be a result of low nitrates.


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

LRJ said:


> Looks like BGA (Cyanobacteria). Erythromycin and H2O2 seem to be the two most advocated methods of treatment. From my understanding it's relatively common in new setups with soil substrates. It can be a result of low nitrates.


+1, I've used erythromycin many times to clear up BGA. Looks like that's what you've got for sure. Avail at most fish stores/chain pet stores. API has easy packets, 1 per 10g.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Maybe a lot going on with so few plants.
Ferts, CO2, and lighting can support a small jungle of plants.

How many plants in the tank?


----------



## Brendon954 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for the quick and helpful reply guys. I will definitely try the erythromycin. And you are correct, I don't have many plants, I only have banana plant, Anubia attached to drift wood, African sword, and another plant I can't remember name of. I have a lot of empty space in tank for plants and wanted to make sure I had everything dialed in good, but I think that is doing more harm than good having so few plants. In reality I want to carpet with dwarf baby tears eventually but am afraid of adding them now and having them die due to algae or some other variable that's off, as I am completely new to planted tanks. Any info is GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't want tell anyone what to do but.
You could ditch the CO2 for now.
Lessen the photoperiod and or dim the fixture(window screen even).
Dose a very very small amount of fert (maybe just a root tab for sword).

When starting my 40 gallon adding 2 to 3 stem type plants every other week.
About a month in I added CO2.
As NO3 started to bottom out I realized it was time to add ferts.
As time goes on still slowly cranking up the light (not photoperiod length).
No plants suffered due to this, they just started growing better.
Also no algae battles to deal with.

If anyone comes over that owns an aquarium I send them home with plants!

Only substrate algae is near the front of my tank.
Also the least planted area.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

My BGA started coming when I started leaving my light on too long and started to slack upon water changes, causing the rise of the amount of organic matter in the aquarium. 
Once I shorten the photo period, like mentioned above, and started doing more water changes, my BGA has gone away.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

4 bps in a 29 gallon tank, but drop checker only green suggests some problems in itself. Whether it is algae related or not, I do not know. 

Drop checker has wrong fluid? Are you using 4dKH or some other formula?

CO2 not getting well dissolved or distributed.

Other?


----------



## keymastr (May 25, 2015)

I would suggest that with only an Aqueon 30 filter that you just do not have enough flow to distribute the co2, as Dianna mentioned. Maybe add a small powerhead to aid in circulation.


----------

